# Memphis



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

Anyone available to provide a report?


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Does anyone know where the Q is being run tomorrow?


----------



## S Thurby (Aug 23, 2006)

Limited first series was a tight quad with two retired, out of order flyer

Callbacks to the Second series:

4,5,8,11,14,16,18,22,23,24,26,29,31,35,37,39, 41,43,45,47,51,55,56,57,60,62,63,65,69,70,71,74,76


Derby results were:

1st Cisco/Danny Luttrell
2nd Copper/ Jimmie Darnell
3rd Stitch/Cade Gentry
4th Doc/Bobby Lane

Don't know RJ and Jams


Shannon


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

S Thurby said:


> 2nd Copper/ Jimmie Darnell


Did anyone get a picture of this?


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Cade and Stitch!!!


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Q callbacks to the 3rd

2 3 6 7 10 12 13 14 15 17 18 20 23 24 25


----------



## Fast Woody (Apr 13, 2004)

S Thurby said:


> Limited first series was a tight quad with two retired, out of order flyer
> 
> Callbacks to the Second series:
> 
> ...


 
RJ- Stick to your Guns G MAN O/H Ragle
Jam- Keeno's Leather and Lace O/H Luttrell


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the landblind

1,2,3,4,5,7,9,10,11,14,15,16,17,18,19,21,24,25,27,28,29,33,35,38,39,
40,42,44,45,47,48,50,51,52,53,54,58,59,61,62

40 Total


----------



## S Thurby (Aug 23, 2006)

Limited callbacks to the 3rd:

5,8,11,14,18,22,29,31,37,39,41,43,45,47,55,57,60,62,63,65,69,70,76


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Q callbacks to the 4th

3 6 7 10 13 14 15 18 23 24 25


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Becky Mills said:


> Way to go Cade and Stitch!!!


What Becky said!!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks To The Last Series

5,8,11,14,18,22,29,41,43,55,60,62,65,69,70

15 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks To The Waterblind

1,2,3,4,5,10,14,15,16,17,18,28,29,30,33,35,38,39,40,42,47,48,51,52,54,58,61,62

28 Total


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Congrats to Jimmy, Shayne{and his sassy wife} and Copper on the Derby 2nd. 
Copper is a nice little dog that was right in the thick of it at our clubs trial last weekend right up to the last bird

Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the last series

1,2,5,14,16,17,28,35,38,52,54,58,61,62

14 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st- #16 Dreamer O/H Ken Neil (Qualified for the Nat'l Am)
2nd-#14 Sugar O/H Mark Medford
3rd-#17 Fox O/H Joe Cooper
4th- #38 Lucky O/H Jason Fleming

RJ-#5 Mutt O/H Bill Wertz

JAMS-1,2,28,58,62

Congrats to All !!!!


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations Ken & Brenda!


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

Congrats Ken and Brenda way to go with Dreamer.


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Open Results anyone?


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

All I heard was Mark Smith took 2nd in the Open with Moose. I believe that qualifies him for the National.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Lee Jolley 1st ...congrats Lee


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

rsfavor said:


> All I heard was Mark Smith took 2nd in the Open with Moose. I believe that qualifies him for the National.



*That is what I heard as well....Lee Jolley took first with his dog Canaille! Congratz to Cajun folks as well as the others that placed....rumor was that Canaille and Moose were in the "target rich environment" all weekend long!!!!

Aaron*


----------



## bobbyb (Jul 31, 2005)

rsfavor said:


> All I heard was Mark Smith took 2nd in the Open with Moose. I believe that qualifies him for the National.


Darn !! that Mark Smith must really know what he's doing. LOL let see how many dogs has he qualified ????
BobbyB
cajun


----------



## Mucker (Aug 19, 2005)

Congrats Ken and Brenda!


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

way to go lee!!!!


----------

